# InVisage, some crazy NEW kind of Sensor. (not Canon)



## rifz (May 31, 2013)

InVisage's QuantumFilm: A breakthrough in camera technology


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 31, 2013)

Intended for mobile phone cameras... Worth noting that sometimes these technologies do not scale well, so what works for the small sensor of a cell phone may not be practical for a FF or even APS-C sensor.


----------

